# Drew Fickett Sounds Like He's Turning His Life Around



## sandywh (Oct 8, 2010)

MMA Spot - On The Spot ~ Drew Fickett



> Drew "Night Rider" Fickett has been competing in the sport of mixed martial arts for over 10 years. He has fought for the biggest promotions in the world including the UFC and Strikeforce, amassing over 50 professional fights on his record (40-13). Fickett is the type of person that does not walk the same lines as most people, often opting to cut his own trail to walk through. Best known for his antics outside of the cage, he is looking to change that legacy, and is off to a good start. MMA Spot's Thomas Caldwell got a chance to catch up with the "Night Rider" to talk about the past, present and future, of one of the sport's most talented fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

